# Laco Flieger B-Dial ETA2824-2 Movement noise/rattling?



## bigzaj (Oct 6, 2011)

I just purchased a Laco Flieger B-Dial ETA2824-2. The watch looks great, but if I shake it I can hear the movement clanking around in the housing. It almost feels like a toy watch with a loosely assembled internals? Obviously I don't shake it all the time, but even when on my wrist if I move my arm "quickly" like to open a door or something I can hear the movement on the inside rattle around. Is this normal?


----------



## Myron (Dec 27, 2009)

I am not a watchmaker, but this definitely does not sound normal. I would contact Laco directly, especially if you bought it from them. I guess if it came from a dealer, I would contact the dealer first.

Good luck, and don't be put off from Laco. I've owned four, and they've all been good watches. I believe our moderator owns many more, and will probably say the same.

Myron


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

As Myron stated, it's absolutely not normal, nor is it common. I have six Laco watches - and even though not all of them were bought new - I've not had a mechanical issue with any of them. I'd suggest contacting Laco and see how they will want to handle it. You didn't state where you live. Not being in Europe, I'm lucky in that I know a world-class watchmaker, so if I was in your situation I would have taken it to him first in the event it was a small or inexpensive repair. I would always opt to have a watch fixed locally rather than deal with shipping it back to Germany; less downtime and less risk. Please report what the problem was once it gets resolved.


----------



## gasmancc (Oct 30, 2011)

Hi, I'm also experiencing this 'rattling' sound when I shake my new Hannover ETA 2824-2 but I suspect it is just the rotor swinging..I did find another thread on noisy/rattling movement but it was for a Miyota movement (https://www.watchuseek.com/f367/laco-pilot-b-miyota-movement-noisy-movement-528165.html) which you can easily confirm the rotor swing with the display case back (ETA version has a closed case back staying true to the original)

Any other Laco Hannover/ETA owners experiencing this? My watch does keep time perfectly but I'm rather concerned about the unusual sound..

Thanks


----------



## DannyStyle (Nov 7, 2011)

gasmancc said:


> Any other Laco Hannover/ETA owners experiencing this? My watch does keep time perfectly but I'm rather concerned about the unusual sound..
> 
> Thanks


I have one of the new 2012 series Laco ETA watches and its dead silent when given a small shake - certainly cant hear anything louder then the ticking of the movement.

Danny


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

To both who have mentioned noisy ETAs, I would certainly get it checked out - locally - if you know a decent watchmaker. None of the ETA-based watches I own make a noise _like _the one you're describing. It could be something extremely simple and easily fixed. Of course you could also let Laco's service department know too (I get all my servicing done locally; the small cost out of pocket is for me worth it as opposed to shipping a watch for repair and being without it for weeks.). What I wouldn't do is continue to wear or use the watch for fear that you might end up damaging the movement.


----------



## gasmancc (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks for your inputs DannyStyle and Uwe W., will bring it back to Gnomon to have it checked and hopefully it's nothing serious..I'll update this thread once I know the cause.


----------



## donoharm (Nov 23, 2011)

So I don't have a Laco, but my mechanical watch makes a similar noise. Just to clarify though, it's not the rotation of the rotor you're talking about, but a force perpendicular to the plane of rotation that causes the noise, right? In other words, if you were to place the watch on a table so that it's face points up and shake it up off the table and then back down without hitting the table, you would get a rattling/clunking sound as if the internals are hitting the caseback. My watch does this too, and from what I hear this is common amongst mechanical watches. Could someone please clarify? is this abnormal?


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

donoharm said:


> Could someone please clarify? is this abnormal?


Based on your description, I would say abnormal. Other than the pleasing sound of a an engine ticking away at around 480 rpm and the soft whirring of a winding rotor, a watch should be completely silent. If there's an exception to this, it's not one that I've encountered in handling hundreds of automatics.


----------



## gasmancc (Oct 30, 2011)

donoharm said:


> So I don't have a Laco, but my mechanical watch makes a similar noise. Just to clarify though, it's not the rotation of the rotor you're talking about, but a force perpendicular to the plane of rotation that causes the noise, right? In other words, if you were to place the watch on a table so that it's face points up and shake it up off the table and then back down without hitting the table, you would get a rattling/clunking sound as if the internals are hitting the caseback. My watch does this too, and from what I hear this is common amongst mechanical watches. Could someone please clarify? is this abnormal?


I think your case is a bit different than mine, I only hear the rattling/loose internal sound when I shake the watch side to side while facing up. To my ears, the sound is like the rotor is wildly swinging without any resistance..


----------



## Myron (Dec 27, 2009)

donoharm said:


> So I don't have a Laco, but my mechanical watch makes a similar noise. Just to clarify though, it's not the rotation of the rotor you're talking about, but a force perpendicular to the plane of rotation that causes the noise, right? In other words, if you were to place the watch on a table so that it's face points up and shake it up off the table and then back down without hitting the table, you would get a rattling/clunking sound as if the internals are hitting the caseback. My watch does this too, and from what I hear this is common amongst mechanical watches. Could someone please clarify? is this abnormal?


Definitely not normal and you should take any such watch to a qualified watchmaker. Something is loose (missing movement holder/ring?) and your watchmaker can probably put it right.

Good luck,

Myron


----------



## gasmancc (Oct 30, 2011)

Ok just to update, already brought my watch to where I purchased it and Christine(from Gnomon) told me that the sound was normal for Laco ETAs, according to her it's the rotor swinging which was what I suspected earlier as well. She brought out one ETA type B and one type A for me to compare and interestingly, both made the same sound as mine LOL. I guess it was just me being paranoid but to me it was rather unusual to hear such a loud sound when shaking the watch and enough for me to worry. So I just accepted this fact and went home feeling reassured of my Laco


----------



## Myron (Dec 27, 2009)

gasmancc said:


> Ok just to update, already brought my watch to where I purchased it and Christine(from Gnomon) told me that the sound was normal for Laco ETAs, according to her it's the rotor swinging which was what I suspected earlier as well. She brought out one ETA type B and one type A for me to compare and interestingly, both made the same sound as mine LOL. I guess it was just me being paranoid but to me it was rather unusual to hear such a loud sound when shaking the watch and enough for me to worry. So I just accepted this fact and went home feeling reassured of my Laco


Wow, I wish my hearing were this good. With the excetion of the V7750, in which the rotor can be _felt_ swinging, I've never heard a rotor turning. The only noise it could possibly make must come from the bearing at its pivot point. Enjoy your Laco.

Myron


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Myron said:


> Wow, I wish my hearing were this good.


Same here. I can certainly hear the rotor in a Miyota swinging about, but honestly don't recall having heard one in an ETA; as I rotate through my watches I'll have to give all my ETA automatics another listen.


----------



## pavel36 (Mar 20, 2012)

bigzaj said:


> I just purchased a Laco Flieger B-Dial ETA2824-2. The watch looks great, but if I shake it I can hear the movement clanking around in the housing. It almost feels like a toy watch with a loosely assembled internals? Obviously I don't shake it all the time, but even when on my wrist if I move my arm "quickly" like to open a door or something I can hear the movement on the inside rattle around. Is this normal?


I have the same experience with my new Munster ETA2824-2... But it runs great...didn't lose a second since I set it a day ago... I am wIlling to live with the rattling... I don't want to send it back, I just got it


----------



## pavel36 (Mar 20, 2012)

gasmancc said:


> Ok just to update, already brought my watch to where I purchased it and Christine(from Gnomon) told me that the sound was normal for Laco ETAs, according to her it's the rotor swinging which was what I suspected earlier as well. She brought out one ETA type B and one type A for me to compare and interestingly, both made the same sound as mine LOL. I guess it was just me being paranoid but to me it was rather unusual to hear such a loud sound when shaking the watch and enough for me to worry. So I just accepted this fact and went home feeling reassured of my Laco


Similar experience here, I thought the noise made by my new Laco Munster (ETA) is a bit unusual (as if there is something lose inside)...

as I already posted as a reply on the other thread...

"Following the advice and getting tired of the anxiety over this i took the watch to a watchmaker recommended by someone on this forum...

The guy first just listened to the watch and said that everything seems to sound normal, but i insisted that he opens it and checks..

a few minutes later i was looking on my open Laco. the only piece that made the noise was the rotor. They watchmaker said he will try to tighten a little the rotor screw, but i don't think it made much difference..

Anyway, $10 bucks later i walked out reassured that there is nothing wrong with the watch (small price to pay for a piece of mind ) 
I still find it a bit noisy, but again this doesn't bother me. The only reason i checked this out is because got so many responses on this thread suggesting that something may be wrong and i wanted to make sure that there is nothing is broken inside.

It is a beautiful watch and i had nothing but outstanding experience with laco shop representatives... I definitely don't want to say that all Laco watches are noisy, but it my particular case that is the experience. .. and I am OK with it... love the watch..."


----------



## gasmancc (Oct 30, 2011)

pavel36 said:


> Similar experience here, I thought the noise made by my new Laco Munster (ETA) is a bit unusual (as if there is something lose inside)...
> 
> as I already posted as a reply on the other thread...
> 
> ...


thanks for updating us with your experience in opening the case, this will surely help others before they decide to bring it to a watch maker..I'm really happy with my Laco and the more i wear it the less i hear the noise..guess it kinda settled in or maybe my ears just got used to it now


----------



## KBI84 (Mar 18, 2011)

My watch does the same thing sometimes, I agree with the folks who say it's just the rotor swinging about. My Bremen ticks away and keeps great time!


----------

